# Incomplete Upgrade 540140 single drive using Weaknees CD



## SalsabyJake (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Forum Members,
I started seeing occasional resets of my *Tivo 540140* unit and purchased a new 250GB Seagate drive for replacement of the existing 120GB drive. Burned the Weaknees CD.

I installed old and new drives in a PC with NO other drives and booted from CDrom. I had to adjust bios settings to turn off SATA support before the drives were recognized as hda and hdb. I also turned off DMA which may have been a mistake since copy took forever... Then, as per instructions issued command

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb

and a mere 60 hours later, it was done! Not sure why it would take so long. In the process, right at the start, the programs found some bad sectors (perhaps a dozen) and said the copy could not be done, but it didn't quit and finished eventually.

After re-install, the Tivo had all of my programs and season passes, but there is some strange behavior now:

1. Whenever it starts, it says "Installing a new service update. This will take a few minutes."
2. There are no network features anymore (Music, Photos, etc) on main screen
3. On Phone/Network settings, the Last Status is always shown as "Pending Restart"
4. If I try to Change Network Setting or Test Network, I get message "unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2am"
5. There are no programs scheduled to record in ToDo List. All of my season pass programs are shown but with "None Scheduled" and one of them is shown as being scheduled online and it was not.
6. In Season Pass under upcoming episodes, it said show was on a channel that is not available, yet the Channel List is correct for me (DirectTV)

Version *8.3-01-2-540*
Capacity is shown correctly as being bigger at "up to 287 hours" now.

When I tried to run the Tivo Setup Procedure again, the unit re-booted and it was back to the same condition. I've connected to Tivo Service 3-4 times already (first time took maybe 40 minutes to load stuff) and it has no effect.

SO, what have I done wrong? Is there a way to fsck or fix the existing disk bad sectors (map to others) before the copy? Was the copy done incorrectly to save everything? While all my stuff is there, the operation is now incorrect. Do I need to do a dd_rescue instead? Does that work to increase capacity? Any suggestions appreciated....

Jake


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You could try dd_recscue copying partitions 10 and 12 from the old drive to the new one. I am betting though, that one or both are faulty.


----------



## SalsabyJake (Jan 9, 2005)

Can you give me a hint as to how to copy only those partitions? Have to know the offsets to use and they may also be different since original disk is smaller than new one (not sure of the file structure so just guessing). Thx! -Jake


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You might want to try one or more of the Kick Start Commands before starting over.

These look interesting.
5 6 - software install
5 1 - software upgrade
5 2 - emergency reinstall
5 4 - HDD test

I think you know now how important it is to enable DMA and put the drives on different cables. The copy should take around 8 - 14hrs even less if you permanently delete a lot of the recordings.


----------



## SalsabyJake (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, as you predicted it is partition 10 that has bad sectors. Tried a dd_rescue but still have same problems as before. So, I think I'm screwed actually! Is there any way to restore that partition if original drive is bad? I think I have to send to Weaknees and have them do it... maybe they can do with the new drive at least...
Thx, Jake


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you do not want to keep recordings or settings find a backup image or purchase Instant Cake with the image for your 540 and do it yourself in the PC.


----------



## SalsabyJake (Jan 9, 2005)

Bad blocks are on partition 10 of old drive, but when doing backup-restore to new drive, the new drive was left with some incomplete data which apparently is why I have the problems...

Someone suggested using a Kickstart code 56 to re-install software. I can get that code in, but then I get an error when it says connecting to server.

Q: How does it connect? I have USB->Ethernet connection to net and I also plugged in the phone cord, but still no luck. If it could connect, then kickstart 56 will cause it to re-install the software (on new drive) and hopefully fix problems...

Thx,
Jake


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

SalsabyJake said:


> Someone suggested using a Kickstart code 56 to re-install software. I can get that code in, but then I get an error when it says connecting to server.
> 
> Q: How does it connect? I have USB->Ethernet connection to net and I also plugged in the phone cord, but still no luck. If it could connect, then kickstart 56 will cause it to re-install the software (on new drive) and hopefully fix problems...
> 
> ...


Hmmm, chicken/egg problem.
It might be interesting to try kickstart 54 or 52 also.


----------

